# VAPAUS | Feedback on our designs



## Vapaus

Hello WUS!

I'm the Founder of VAPAUS watches and I am delighted to share the specifications for the first VAPAUSA watch with you.

VAPAUS, meaning "freedom" in Finnish, was founded in pursuit of a dream, to design and build beautiful watches and share them with watch enthusiasts around the world.

The design, and the brand, are inspired by the stunning watches of the 1940-1950s, with their textured yet minimal dials, domed crystals, slim profiles, polished metal and beautifully engineered movements.

Our vision is to gently modernise this elegant aesthetic with the latest materials and movements to create strikingly beautiful timepieces.














































Further images can be seen on our website, Instagram and Facebook pages.

*Specifications*

Case Diameter: 38 mm
Lug Width: 20 mm
Lug to Lug: 44mm
Crystal: Sapphire, high-arched dome
Case Material: 316L stainless steel (mixture of polished and brushed)
Dial: sunburst dial - 4 colours - Ice Silver, Black, Deep Blue or Slate Grey
Strap: 20mm tapering down to 16mm - full grain leather (no externally visible stitching) (or potentially shell cordovan)
Manufacture: Swiss Made

The striking face is almost all dial, so the 38mm will wear much larger than you may first imagine. We experimented going smaller, down to 36mm, which is more in tune with the smaller dials of the 1950s; but found that the 38mm, combined with the rich enamel sunburst, resonated perfectly with our desire to modernise the designs of this period.

*Movements*

We will offer the watch in two versions:

Hand-wound:

*ETA 2804-2*: a fantastic hand-wound movement, which at just 3.35mm thick, is perfect for the slim profile of the watch.

Automatic:

We are currently deliberating between two high-quality Swiss automatic movements. Our choice is between:

*ETA 2824-2*: a solid and extremely well-known movement used in countless luxury watches

OR

*Soprod A10*: a slimmer and highly accurate Swiss automatic movement (3.6mm thickness compared to the ETA 2824-2 at 4.6mm).

My personal preference, having appreciated both movements in person, is the Soprod A10. It's a fantastically engineered movement, and the slimmer profile works beautifully with the design. However, I am very aware that watch lovers place a great deal of faith in ETA. I'd therefore love to hear your thoughts on this issue.

*Design and prototypes*

Over the last few months we have been carefully refining the design to ensure we capture the aesthetic at the heart of VAPAUS. In doing so, we have been through several interesting design iterations. Most recently, we have been experimenting with the hands. Below are some images of an alternate set of Dauphine hands:










While the Dauphine hands are beautiful, in our hearts we prefer the original hand design, due to the wonderful juxtaposition the blocky hands create with the smooth, curving lines of the watch. That being said, we wanted to share this design concept with you and open a creative dialogue.

*Feedback*

In order to make sharing your feedback easy, we have created a very short survey: VAPAUS design survey (completion time ~ 60 seconds). Please do fill it in if you want to have some input on our design (we will share full results from the survey in due course):

We would also love to get some discussion going on this thread. Please let us know:


which is your favourite colour?
what other colours would you like to see?
do you like the original hands or the re-designed Dauphine hands?
are you interested in a watch with a hand-wound movement? Or do you prefer automatic?

Our next step is moving to final version fully working prototypes, so please consider this an opportunity to have your ideas incorporated into the very first VAPAUS watch.

I look forward to discussing our designs with you all!

Oliver
Founder VAPAUS watches


----------



## Bradjhomes

I've been following this one on Instagram and I'm pleased to see the progress and that prototypes are hopefully not far away. 

My favourite is certainly the blue - it's quite striking - and I prefer the old hands as opposed to the restyled 'classic' looking ones. 

I've never had a Soprod A10 so can't really comment on the auto movements. Will the auto and handwind share the same case? If so, I assume going with the Soprod auto means the case will be thinner than with the 2824-2. Do you have an idea for what the thickness will be?


----------



## Vapaus

Hi Brad

Thanks for your feedback - glad you like the designs!

If we go down the A10 route, then yes the hand-wound and auto will have the same case, which has obvious benefits. Thankfully, from responses received to date, the A10 has been an overwhelming favourite over the 2824-2.



Bradjhomes said:


> I've been following this one on Instagram and I'm pleased to see the progress and that prototypes are hopefully not far away.
> 
> My favourite is certainly the blue - it's quite striking - and I prefer the old hands as opposed to the restyled 'classic' looking ones.
> 
> I've never had a Soprod A10 so can't really comment on the auto movements. Will the auto and handwind share the same case? If so, I assume going with the Soprod auto means the case will be thinner than with the 2824-2. Do you have an idea for what the thickness will be?


----------



## dsmcastro

I'm sure they will look amazing in real life. It was great to be part of this concept. Congratulations


----------



## Chascomm

It's good to see a designer who really gets what 'thin' is all about _on the wrist_. It's not about calliper measurements (where thinnest is best achieved with a flat crystal and caseback), but rather about the visual impression.

Soprod is definitely the right choice for the auto as the ETA would have too much bulk to hide on the underside of the case.

Your renders appear to show the hands to be straight, rather than curved to fit the dial. Will you be using curved hands?


----------



## DEPA

Great Designs. This will be for sure very succesful.


----------



## RookiePhil

Stunning. I like the original syringe style hands. Also a sapphire case back would be fantastic!


----------



## G. I.

Somehow the blocky hands look more coherent.


----------



## Chronopolis

Very very nice!
For the right price, I am in. ;-)


----------



## Vapaus

Hi Chascomm, 

Thank you for the kind words. I'm pleased to hear that you feel the Soprod is the right choice, it also my personal preference. 

Yes - all of the hands are curved!


----------



## Vapaus

RookiePhil said:


> Stunning. I like the original syringe style hands. Also a sapphire case back would be fantastic!


Thank you - there's a slight dissonance, a mild incongruence with the syringe hands and the face that I find very an intriguing as a design feature. I am happy that you like this little dash of mystery, because sometimes it is difficult for me to be objective with this passion project!


----------



## Vapaus

G. I. said:


> Somehow the blocky hands look more coherent.


Thanks you for the feedback!


----------



## Ajax_Drakos

I've got to say that I really like everything that you're doing here. I like the simple design, the option of a hand-wind movement, the color schemes, either of the hand options and the interesting dial work. I also think 38mm is a great size for a dress watch. 

With respect to the questions:

1. The blue is definitely my favorite. I love the shade of the blue you have, the texture of the dial and the interplay between that color and the gold hands. I think it's perfect. The other colors are great too, though, especially the slate grey. 

2. As odd as it may sound, I wouldn't mind seeing a tasteful dark green. I have yet to see a green dress watch that I would buy. I think a green dress watch with silver hands would be awesome. 

3. I like the Dauphine hands, but I prefer the original hands. Dauphine hands are great, but they're very common on dress watches. The original hands that you have present something different, and different is good. 

4. I would love to have a hand-wound movement. My preference is almost always for a hand-wound movement if it's available. With the automatic option, I'd prefer the A10. Yes, the 2824-2 is a great workhorse movement, but I already have that movement in my collection, as do many people on here. Most of us don't have the A10, which I know has a great reputation. 

Man, you guys really nailed it with these watches. This is the most appealing offering I've ever seen on here from a micro-brand. I'd absolutely buy one if the price is right. I've been wanting a blue dress watch for a while and have been thinking about pulling the trigger on an Epos ultra-thin, but what you have here is better, and I'd certainly be willing to wait for it. 

Great stuff.


----------



## Ajax_Drakos

RookiePhil said:


> Stunning. I like the original syringe style hands. Also a sapphire case back would be fantastic!


Yes, yes, yes on the sapphire case back.


----------



## Vapaus

Ajax - thanks for much for your feedback, I'm delighted that you like the designs. It is a slightly nerve-wrecking experience to work for months and months on a project and then finally share it with the world, so it is wonderful to meet people who like our work!

I'm glad you like the original hands, they have really divided opinion!

With regards to a sapphire case back, we are considering a highly decorated caliber for the hand-wound version (where there is no rotor to obscure the view). It would look beautiful with engraving, Geneva waves, perlage, gold chatons, blued screws etc.

However, I also love the simplicity and beauty of a highly polished case back, like the 1950s watches we are inspired by. No firm decision has been made on this yet, but the best solution may well to offer the sapphire case back as an upgrade (allowing us to offer the "standard" version at a slightly lower price point).

What do you think?


----------



## brandon\

Wow, it looks great. I just hope it comes in right around what I'm comfortable spending and I might just get in on it.


----------



## Chronopolis

Vapaus said:


> With regards to a sapphire case back, we are considering a highly decorated caliber for the hand-wound version (where there is no rotor to obscure the view). It would look beautiful with engraving, Geneva waves, perlage, gold chatons, blued screws etc.
> 
> However, I also love the simplicity and beauty of a highly polished case back, like the 1950s watches we are inspired by.


As for myself, I find most see-through casebacks to be redundant after a while.

I do not question your ability to produce some nice engravings.

I just think unless the engraving is utterly mind-blowing, I see little point in having a see-through see more of the same that can be had at a reasonable price point. And it's just not going to be mind-blowing unless we go into a stratospherically high price point.

Some people may have this fascination with EVERY movement that's engraved, but let;s face it: unless you are willing to spend tens of thousands, it's pretty much here to there. 
Some people can't get enough of blued screws? Well, then, I think maybe they should get out and live more. They're just blued screws - but screws. And they do a nice job of being screws in a watch, but that's about it. I certainly don't need to see them every other day.

I would much prefer a well done, nicely engraved, solid steel caseback any day.


----------



## Ed.YANG

If this project is a success one... it will be a true "PEBBLE" on buyers wrist!
The bezel less crystal, plus the sunburst dial... oooohhh... yummy!


----------



## Ed.YANG

On the choice of the movements... SOPROD movements are on the high price side. But they're slim enough to fit into your case depth design... i suppose so... If you decide to go ETA, even if you choose the rotor-less 2804, it will still be expensive in cost due to limited supply which will eventually jack up the final timepiece price... Thin movements... Sellitas have that. I just can't remember what's the model reference... Does a removal of the rotor, shaves of some thickness of SW-200?


----------



## Ajax_Drakos

Vapaus said:


> Ajax - thanks for much for your feedback, I'm delighted that you like the designs. It is a slightly nerve-wrecking experience to work for months and months on a project and then finally share it with the world, so it is wonderful to meet people who like our work!
> 
> I'm glad you like the original hands, they have really divided opinion!
> 
> With regards to a sapphire case back, we are considering a highly decorated caliber for the hand-wound version (where there is no rotor to obscure the view). It would look beautiful with engraving, Geneva waves, perlage, gold chatons, blued screws etc.
> 
> However, I also love the simplicity and beauty of a highly polished case back, like the 1950s watches we are inspired by. No firm decision has been made on this yet, but the best solution may well to offer the sapphire case back as an upgrade (allowing us to offer the "standard" version at a slightly lower price point).
> 
> What do you think?


I can imagine it would be a tough experience because I'm sure you pour so much of yourself into a project like this. But you're certainly off to a tremendous start.

I don't know they the hands would be so much of an issue. I think either option would be great, but the block hands are unique and give it more of a vintage flavor. However, by no means would Dauphine hands be a deal-breaker for me.

A decorated caliber for a hand-wound version would be outstanding. There are a few things more enjoyable in the watch world than a tastefully decorated manual-wind movement.

My preference is always for exhibition case backs, even on undecorated movements. I simply want to see what's going on in there. There's not a whole heck of a lot to see on a standard polished or solid case back.

I understand that you're paying tribute to vintage watches, which I'm always a fan of, but I think that an exhibition case back would be great fusion of the old and the new.


----------



## Chascomm

Vapaus said:


> With regards to a sapphire case back, we are considering a highly decorated caliber for the hand-wound version (where there is no rotor to obscure the view). It would look beautiful with engraving, Geneva waves, perlage, gold chatons, blued screws etc.
> 
> However, I also love the simplicity and beauty of a highly polished case back, like the 1950s watches we are inspired by. No firm decision has been made on this yet, but the best solution may well to offer the sapphire case back as an upgrade (allowing us to offer the "standard" version at a slightly lower price point).
> 
> What do you think?


I think they each have their merits. A display back will be thicker than a steel back and will extend that extra thickness beyond the diameter of the movement by a millimetre or two. If you've taken account of that in your design, then it would be sensible to consider a display back at least as an option. It's something that buyers of premium mechanical watches frequently expect. On the other hand, there is something very attractive about the simplicity of a polished steel back.

In keeping with that idea of simplicity, I think that if you do offer a display back then you should consider a minimalist decoration of the movement. A fine quality but simple, in keeping with the overall design language.


----------



## Chascomm

I forgot to mention:

I love the dauphine hands but the original proposal (coming from the Russian forum I think of them as 'paddle hands') looks even better. It adds a certain edge to the design; a subtle reminder that this is a practical instrument as well as piece of art.

The gold against the blue looks fantastic inside the thin steel bezel.


----------



## Somewhere else

I think the 38 mm diameter very much.

Practically thinking--if sales are your object--blue dials come and go, but they do not sell well. Stay with silver, white and black. You can offer blue, but be prepared for it to drop out after one season.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Somewhere else said:


> I think the 38 mm diameter very much.
> 
> Practically thinking--if sales are your object--blue dials come and go, but they do not sell well. Stay with silver, white and black. You can offer blue, but be prepared for it to drop out after one season.


I've never really thought of blue dials not selling very well (I'm a fan of blue dials). I can see how silver/black are more versatile but I wouldn't have thought blue would still be on the safe side (as opposite to red, green, etc.)


----------



## Vapaus

@Chascomm - thanks for your insightful feedback in respect of the display back and movement decoration, I like the idea of offering it as an option, with a simple polished steel back as standard.

I'm really glad you like the original hands. I am very fond of them


----------



## Vapaus

Interesting comments regarding the blue dial, Somewhere Else. The blue has received the most positive reaction by far. Our thread over on Reddit (which I will not link to), received a great deal of attention and the blue seems to be most people's favourites. However, I am also coming to the conclusion that we need a white dial. I like the idea of an off-white cream, with blued steel hands. I'm also quite keen on the idea of a deep red dial, with the golds hands.


----------



## Ajax_Drakos

Vapaus said:


> Interesting comments regarding the blue dial, Somewhere Else. The blue has received the most positive reaction by far. Our thread over on Reddit (which I will not link to), received a great deal of attention and the blue seems to be most people's favourites. However, I am also coming to the conclusion that we need a white dial. I like the idea of an off-white cream, with blued steel hands. I'm also quite keen on the idea of a deep red dial, with the golds hands.


Given that we're talking about watches and hard data generally is hard to come by, I don't think any of us knows with any type of certainty how blue sells. I think it's safe to say, though, that if they didn't sell, watch companies wouldn't make so many of them. It's not hard at all to find blue-dial watches, and everyone from Orient to Rolex to Patek seems to offer that option.


----------



## DDimitrov

Hi Vapaus,
Your watch is fresh breath to the world of minimal design watches. I like the hands and I if I could afford a proposal for lugs to be square just to correspond with rectangular shape of the hands.
Something like this:


I wish you good luck with that project ! 

Regards,
Dimitar


----------



## elconquistador

Make a big one and I am in. Nothing crazy 41 to 42mm. Look at all the dress watches offered in 38 and 42. The 42 always outsells the smaller version.


----------



## SDGenius

^I think 42 would look a bit too big for this dial, 40mm would still feel large without being over-sized


----------



## Chascomm

elconquistador said:


> Make a big one and I am in. Nothing crazy 41 to 42mm. Look at all the dress watches offered in 38 and 42. The 42 always outsells the smaller version.


I think the whole point of this watch is that it's not all about the measurements. The dial on this watch will likely be wider than the dials of those other dress watches that you refer to. Make it too big and it will be too bold to be a dress watch.

All too often on the forums we see measurements bandied about as an absolute guide to watch buying. "I can't wear anything smaller than 40mm..." "Anything smaller than 38mm is a ladies watch..." "16mm isn't really tall for a watch..." "an 18mm strap is too narrow for a man's watch..." But all of these statements actually need a context. For example a square watch that is 36mm wide has a top surface area equivalent to a 41mm diameter round watch. A 16mm tall watch with a vertical sided case will look extremely chunky, but if that height includes a bubble-back, domed crystal and sloping case sides, then it won't appear nearly as massive.

It's all about the context, in my opinion.


----------



## G. I.

No bezel, minimal, light dial watches looks 2-3mm bigger than the actual diameter compared to "normal" watches.


----------



## Vapaus

Thanks for your feedback, glad you like the designs. With regards to size, our views are much more in line with Chascomm and G.I. With a no bezel design such as ours, with an uncluttered face, 38mm wears much larger than you might expect. Going to a larger size, such as 41mm or 42mm would not be in-keeping with the vintage inspired aesthetic (as stated in the post, we considered going smaller, but found 38mm to be perfect). According to our survey results, this has been a very popular choice, with the vast majority selecting that this was indeed the perfect size. We do appreciate, however, that this will be a little on the small side for some people.



elconquistador said:


> Make a big one and I am in. Nothing crazy 41 to 42mm. Look at all the dress watches offered in 38 and 42. The 42 always outsells the smaller version.


----------



## rappasol

At the right price point I am in.
A see-thru back would be nice but I would not want to pay extra for an overly decorated movement. 

My favorite is the charcoal watch with charcoal strap (2nd from left on photo) with block hands BUT I would love it with the black and white hands, same as on first watch on left, instead of white-gold hands. Th gold color is the only thing that does not work for me on that charcoal watch.

What price point are you aiming at?


----------



## Shikyo

Not commenting so much on the watch itself, which I do actually like, but on the brand name itself.

Your brand could be associated with several webpages like Vapaus - Pihtiputaan Helluntaiseurakunta, Vapaus.net, vapaus.org and Home and none of them really match well with your watch. It also seems that you haven't grabbed Vapaus.com - Ready For Development for yourself. And your page VAPAUS is extremely close to .com and people are going to misspell it!


----------



## Vapaus

Thanks for your feedback, glad you like the design.

Interesting suggestion regarding hand colours, we may have a play around and see how that looks!

As for price, it has not been set yet, but we hope to be able to share it very soon.



rappasol said:


> At the right price point I am in.
> A see-thru back would be nice but I would not want to pay extra for an overly decorated movement.
> 
> My favorite is the charcoal watch with charcoal strap (2nd from left on photo) with block hands BUT I would love it with the black and white hands, same as on first watch on left, instead of white-gold hands. Th gold color is the only thing that does not work for me on that charcoal watch.
> 
> What price point are you aiming at?


----------



## Vapaus

Thanks for your feedback. I hope the brand name will make more sense to you when you see our marketing campaign 



Shikyo said:


> Not commenting so much on the watch itself, which I do actually like, but on the brand name itself.
> 
> Your brand could be associated with several webpages like Vapaus - Pihtiputaan Helluntaiseurakunta, Vapaus.net, vapaus.org and Home and none of them really match well with your watch. It also seems that you haven't grabbed Vapaus.com - Ready For Development for yourself. And your page VAPAUS is extremely close to .com and people are going to misspell it!


----------



## Vapaus

Thank you for all the incisive and constructive feedback received to date. Please keep it coming - I promise every suggestion is being carefully catalogued and considered.

Soon I will be sharing the results of the design survey and showing you the resulting modifications made to the design. It is looking really great!


----------



## Shikyo

Vapaus said:


> Thanks for your feedback. I hope the brand name will make more sense to you when you see our marketing campaign


I'll be curiously waiting to see what you'll make out of it.


----------



## KiwiWomble

Following with interest


----------



## Relos

Love the concept! Can't wait to see the prototypes!


----------



## flowerhillfixit

Please send a notice when you are ready to take orders. Blink007 has just launched. [email protected]


----------



## ironmarshal

Love the design! Don't have a strong favorite on color, but leaning towards the blue. What I do feel more strongly about is the use of the Soprod movement, and I really like the dauphine hands.


----------



## jasonr

Really like the gun grey one. My only dislike are those rectangles on the hands.


----------



## Vapaus

Thanks for all the responses and feedback, we are really enjoying reading your take on the design and specifications.

I'll be posting a big update soon, in which I will be able to share:

- the results of the design survey
- our final design decisions (which includes an exciting twist!)
- confirmed specification for the watches
- our retail prices

Oliver
Founder VAPAUS watches


----------



## cpl

I like this watch. It could be my dress watch (I don't have one at the moment). 

No one has mentioned this yet but it's very similar to the Bambino gen 3 but with nicer hands. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mkws

Really nice designs- the lugs are simply something different, in a very positive meaning of this word. Clean, simple design, which although seems more 1960s to me, looks stunning. The "re-designed dauphine" hands are the way to go, in my opinion. The original hands remind me of East German GUB Glashutte watches, but are not as timeless as the dauphine ones.
Dial colour? I guess the nicest ones are dark grey and black. Silver would be good as well, it just doesn't look that good with black hands and markers IMO. But that's just my opinion. One suggestion- silver dials leave a lot of room for different versions, so maybe think also of one with blued hands and silver markers, one with gold hands and markers as well? The latter was popular in the 1940s and 1950s, the period of time, watches from which are the inspiration for your designs.
At 38mm, I believe that these will make great dress watches. Of course, 38mm was a massive oversize back in the 1950s, but compared to the majority of modern watches it doesn't look like much. Which is good, because modern 47mm monstrosities are something that I find repulsive.

All in all, really good looking watches!

Cheers,
MK


----------



## Vapaus

MK thanks for the positive and very helpful comments.

We have actually been having a play around with the silver dial recently, so I may post a few different versions for everyone to check out.

Glad you like the sizing. I'm also not a fan of the massively oversized watches we see around today. I love vintage watches and would have happily made the VAPAUS watch smaller than 38mm, but after chatting to a lot of watch lovers, 38mm seemed to be the sweet spot for our design.



mkws said:


> Really nice designs- the lugs are simply something different, in a very positive meaning of this word. Clean, simple design, which although seems more 1960s to me, looks stunning. The "re-designed dauphine" hands are the way to go, in my opinion. The original hands remind me of East German GUB Glashutte watches, but are not as timeless as the dauphine ones.
> Dial colour? I guess the nicest ones are dark grey and black. Silver would be good as well, it just doesn't look that good with black hands and markers IMO. But that's just my opinion. One suggestion- silver dials leave a lot of room for different versions, so maybe think also of one with blued hands and silver markers, one with gold hands and markers as well? The latter was popular in the 1940s and 1950s, the period of time, watches from which are the inspiration for your designs.
> At 38mm, I believe that these will make great dress watches. Of course, 38mm was a massive oversize back in the 1950s, but compared to the majority of modern watches it doesn't look like much. Which is good, because modern 47mm monstrosities are something that I find repulsive.
> 
> All in all, really good looking watches!
> 
> Cheers,
> MK


----------



## cpl

In your survey you asked what other dial colours we'd like to see. I said this

Zenith Captain Palladium Fume














Photos by pbj204


----------



## mkws

Vapaus said:


> MK thanks for the positive and very helpful comments.
> 
> We have actually been having a play around with the silver dial recently, so I may post a few different versions for everyone to check out.
> 
> Glad you like the sizing. I'm also not a fan of the massively oversized watches we see around today. I love vintage watches and would have happily made the VAPAUS watch smaller than 38mm, but after chatting to a lot of watch lovers, 38mm seemed to be the sweet spot for our design.


In my case, the sweet spot is about 38mm as well, but it is not anything I stick to, nor is it a condition under which I choose a watch- owning several vintage watches sized between 33 and 38mm (in the 38mm size, I own two Tissot watches, from 1939 and 1950) made it clear to me, that ultimately it is the case shape and how it fits on the wrist that matters. I also have a very comfortable to wear Edox, sized 43mm, and I came across very uncomfortable 34mm watches(which naturally I did not decide to buy- I wear all of the pieces in my collection, and if I would have bought something I wouldn't want to wear, I just couldn't possibly enjoy it). 
In other words, my watch size preference is something like an average between the smallest and the largest watch I own. (33+43)/2=38, so... I guess you chose the right size.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Very much looking forward to hearing (and also worrying about) what the price will be.


----------



## Vapaus

Glad to hear it, thanks for your support.

We are working really hard with our Swiss manufacturer at the moment to ensure we deliver a stunningly finished timepiece. Our goal is not to deliver the watch as cheaply as possible, but to make it as good as possible, at the fairest possible price.



Bradjhomes said:


> Very much looking forward to hearing (and also worrying about) what the price will be.


----------



## Vapaus

We've received feedback in our survey and elsewhere online that the black hands on the silver dial are slightly jarring (or at least provide a contrast that some find too strong).

As I indicated last week, we have been playing around with some different colour combinations and thought you might like to check them out:

Slate Grey hands/indices:



















Blued steel hands/indices:



















Current design, for ease of reference:










Which do you prefer?


----------



## BLACKLIST

Blue Steel when done right is pretty awesome. If you don't have a model with blue steel hands that's where my vote would go.


----------



## Vapaus

BLACKLIST said:


> Blue Steel when done right is pretty awesome. If you don't have a model with blue steel hands that's where my vote would go.


Thanks for your feedback - I love blue steel too. The hands would be especially nice in combination with a display back and blue steel screws.


----------



## ReasonDrab

Just wanted to chime in and say, Vapaus, you nailed it! I LOVE the blue/gold, hand A (paddle hands) design. It's one of the most beautiful watches I've ever seen and is firmly on my wish list.


----------



## SDGenius

Any idea of when a production mock-up may be available to share?


----------



## Vapaus

SDGenius said:


> Any idea of when a production mock-up may be available to share?


The Swiss watch industry is currently enjoying its summer break, but we hope to be holding prototypes in the near future (which is rather exciting!!).


----------



## Vapaus

saeglopuralifi said:


> Just wanted to chime in and say, Vapaus, you nailed it! I LOVE the blue/gold, hand A (paddle hands) design. It's one of the most beautiful watches I've ever seen and is firmly on my wish list.


Thanks for the positive feedback - really pleased you like it!


----------



## sduford

Vapaus said:


> We've received feedback in our survey and elsewhere online that the black hands on the silver dial are slightly jarring (or at least provide a contrast that some find too strong).
> 
> As I indicated last week, we have been playing around with some different colour combinations and thought you might like to check them out:
> 
> Slate Grey hands/indices:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blued steel hands/indices:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current design, for ease of reference:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which do you prefer?


I would go for the blue hands as well, they really sing against the silver background.


----------



## mkws

Blue hands look great with the silver dial- this reminds me of 1930s/1940s watches, many of which had that colour combination. I still think that the Dauphine hands would look better, as the original hand design is IMO not getting along well with the shape of the seconds hand, thin hour markers and generally with the minimalistic dial design. They'd look lovely in an aviator (Poljot Strela chronograph had hands like that) or a diver, however- as I've said some time ago in this thread- they remind me of Eastern Bloc watches.
Nevertheless, I would suggest making both versions available. I see that both variants of shape of hands have their fans here, so...


----------



## marlix

Vapaus said:


> The Swiss watch industry is currently enjoying its summer break, but we hope to be holding prototypes in the near future (which is rather exciting!!).


Any news on production, price and specs?

Sent from Galaxy Note Edge


----------



## steadyrock

This is truly beautiful. Tagged for pricing and availability info. I actually generally like blued hands, but in this case I think it takes away from the simple elegance you've masterfully achieved. I love the slate gray paddle hands, however. 

Would you consider limited or seasonal runs of special dial colors, like deep purple or olive? I like all the dials you have now, but a purple or Crimson dial would look incredible imo. 

This project will absolutely be a success if customer interest has anything to say about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dukembla

This watch looks great practically in any combination. 
I have longed for blue dialed dress watch, so I would prefer that. But there is nothing bad about silver dial with blue/d hands too.


----------



## GUTuna

I love the design cues here. Some great vintage watches in this lineage.









And the thinner the better, even if hand-wound. Some great watches in this style had the classic Peseux 320.


----------



## Vapaus

Thanks for the kind words chaps 

GUTuna - that Enicar piece is stunning!

Looking forward to sharing final specs and launch prices with you all shortly!


----------



## murrellington

You think these will be available before Christmas?


----------



## name is Robert Paulson

I too am very interested in this watch. Im ready to pull the trigger on the Archimedes 1950 or a Max Bill real soon.


----------



## craig00

looks very good on picture, definitely going to look better in real life......would want one at a nice price only.


----------



## zkennedy

Lovely watch, I could be swayed from buying a Junghans if the price point is right. I like the Unique dial you've created!


----------



## Vapaus

We have been receiving lots of messages asking for further details of our launch. Thank you so much for the continued interest in our first watch, and sorry that we have been quiet for a little while!

Everything is progressing very smoothly. Our Swiss factory has been a delight to work with and we will be sharing some incredible photos of the prototypes very soon, along with full details of our launch (which includes a few surprises we think you will love).

As you may have guessed, we decided against launching near Christmas. We felt it was bad timing for a watch primarily loved by watch aficionados, who are less likely to be buying for themselves at this time of year. We will, instead, be launching towards the end of the Q1 2016.

As part of our launch there will be some great features on the major watch blogs, so keep an eye out for those too.


----------



## Bradjhomes

I'm glad to hear it is still progressing nicely. I really hope the prototypes turn out well and all the 'surprises' are indeed nice. I can't wait to get this on my wrist.


----------



## Chascomm

Vapaus said:


> As you may have guessed, we decided against launching near Christmas. We felt it was bad timing for a watch primarily loved by watch aficionados, who are less likely to be buying for themselves at this time of year.


A very perceptive decision.


----------



## Vapaus

Chascomm said:


> A very perceptive decision.


Thank you, I feel it was the right one. However, it was not easy, as we are so excited to launch the watch and share it with everyone!


----------



## adimaano56sl

Just learned about your brand from another forum post.
Classic design with some modern design cues. 
38mm is a perfect size for a vintage style watch (people say they love the 40mm Orient Bambino, but many review wish it was a tad smaller).
If this materializes with the handwind movement and a sea transparent case back, you'll have stolen my money away from the Hamilton Intramatic I've been eyeing.
Subscribed to you email list. Keep us posted.


----------



## Karan Kohli

Looking at your watch specs,I think it will priced high that is why I think you should also consider giving Swiss Quartz movement option and price it reasonably so that people on less budget can also get it.
Great design btw!Eye candy! Very Excited


----------



## watchnatic

Subscribed!

This is going to sway me in if priced right.


----------



## marker2037

Just found this watch through another forum post. Very nice design. I particularly love the blue and silver dials so far and I'll be in the market for some dress watches this year. Particularly, blue dials. The Junghans Meister, Hamilton Intra-matic, and Hamilton Khaki Navy Pioneer have some competition now.


----------



## markpara

Vapaus said:


> We have been receiving lots of messages asking for further details of our launch. Thank you so much for the continued interest in our first watch, and sorry that we have been quiet for a little while!
> 
> Everything is progressing very smoothly. Our Swiss factory has been a delight to work with and we will be sharing some incredible photos of the prototypes very soon, along with full details of our launch (which includes a few surprises we think you will love).
> 
> As you may have guessed, we decided against launching near Christmas. We felt it was bad timing for a watch primarily loved by watch aficionados, who are less likely to be buying for themselves at this time of year. We will, instead, be launching towards the end of the Q1 2016.
> 
> As part of our launch there will be some great features on the major watch blogs, so keep an eye out for those too.


Excellent Design I love the Blue dial, I also love the blue hands option on the darker silver dial. It will be very subtle yet very classy imo. The design reminds me of my 70's Helbros watch with blue dial. Keep up the good work I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Maverick223

I know I'm probably a bit late to the party, but here goes:



1. which is your favourite colour? I really like the blue, but the black and gray are also beautiful. The silver doesn't do much for me (I already have several dress style watches with similar colored dials, so that's a factor too), but I don't believe you should drop it either.
2. what other colours would you like to see? Believe it or not a rich burgundy (like a deep, red wine) starburst would also be a good color, particularly if paired with a rose gold case (which I am typically not a big fan of). Beyond that I doubt you would find anything that would do the styling justice.
3. do you like the original hands or the re-designed Dauphine hands? I like both, but I prefer the dauphine hands on this particular design.
4. are you interested in a watch with a hand-wound movement? Or do you prefer automatic?I greatly prefer an automatic movement and like the idea of using the A-10 rather than a ETA 2824 both from a thickness (I'm a big fan of thin dress watches) as well as a manufacturing/cost saving standpoint (I'm an engineer...and a cheapskate) as long as it has the durability and accuracy to match it.




I would 100% be interested in one of these if the price is right! One question though (forgive me if it has been answered, I didn't read the entirety of the thread): how is the strap attached, they appear to be integrated bars...is that the case?


----------



## watchnatic

i'm wondering if only the grey dialed is the only one that will come in suede leather strap (as seen in the pictures)? I would absolutely dig blue suede leather on the blue face. Hoping to see there can be 2 choices of straps for each color: suede leather or shell cordovan.


----------



## Maverick223

+1 on the suede...either blue or black on the blue sunburst would work for me. That said I just noticed something that would be a potential deal breaker for me...the gold accents on the blue and gray sunburst models. I would greatly prefer silver on those models...especially the blue one! I'm not a big fan of gold (particularly bi-color, with a SS case) on most any watch, but it seems that the black one would look best with the gold accents if one really wanted to add it (though I would still match the case).


----------



## Vapaus

I'm delighted to say that the final prototypes arrived from our Swiss factory today and we are absolutely blown away by them. They are perfect. It is truly a wonderful feeling to see a design concept, and a dream, realised.

We have arranged a professional shoot with a great photographer and will be sharing the images in the next couple of weeks.

Full steam ahead to launch!


----------



## Bradjhomes

Brilliant news!


----------



## sduford

Vapaus said:


> I'm delighted to say that the final prototypes arrived from our Swiss factory today and we are absolutely blown away by them. They are perfect. It is truly a wonderful feeling to see a design concept, and a dream, realised.
> 
> We have arranged a professional shoot with a great photographer and will be sharing the images in the next couple of weeks.


Can't wait to see the prototype pics!


----------



## Maverick223

I, too, am looking forward to photos!


----------



## watchnatic

Oh yea! I've been holding up my watch funds for this, i hope it doesn't disappoint (including the price ^^).


----------



## 34hw

Great news. I can't wait to see the pictures of the prototypes!


----------



## Vapaus

Thanks for your continued support chaps - much appreciated!

Our photoshoots have been going really well, so we now have some fantastic images of our watch. We will be sharing these images, final specifications and launch pricing with our Founders Club (our mailing list) on Monday. However, we have had quite a few requests to share an image before then (some of you are quite impatient&#8230;!). So, without further ado&#8230;










We would, of course, love to hear your thoughts!


----------



## Bradjhomes

Wow! That sunburst dial is spot on! Subtle yet with plenty of depth. Love the rich rose gold coloured hands too.

Any shots of the blue or do we have to wait until Monday?


----------



## Karan Kohli

Looks very nice! I wander how other colour options look. Very excited,Hope that it will be priced reasonably well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vapaus

Bradjhomes said:


> Wow! That sunburst dial is spot on! Subtle yet with plenty of depth. Love the rich rose gold coloured hands too.
> 
> Any shots of the blue or do we have to wait until Monday?


Thanks Brad!

I'm afraid this is the only shot we will be sharing before Monday! However, I will say we are very happy indeed with the blue dial


----------



## watchnatic

Finally! Not many times in my life do i wish weekend to pass quickly  Awesome looking dial on the grey one!


----------



## BenwayFi

Just found about the "Vapaus" although I do browse this forum quite a bit. Just for the name of the brand, get them ready to order and I'll take one of each colour, to be given as gifts, or to be kept myself. Fantastic name for a brand and beautiful design.
(I am a Finn and I like vintage designs)


----------



## Maverick223

Looking forward to seeing the rest. Any chance of dauphine hands being offered?


----------



## skriefal

I like what I'm seeing here. Nice vintage design, with a mild upsizing that keeps the watch suitable for use by those of us in the small-wristed club.


----------



## watchnatic

Am i the only one being overly anxious? Its almost 2pm Monday in England now.


----------



## Bradjhomes

watchnatic said:


> Am i the only one being overly anxious? Its almost 2pm Monday in England now.


Half past three now.


----------



## skriefal

So they have another 8-1/2 hours. Always expect these things at the *end* of the day.


----------



## Bradjhomes

£550 GBP ($795 or €700). I'm happy.


----------



## x-frame

I really love the dials on these watches, the silver/gray watch with the gray strap is just a beauty , my only criticism is the hands, I think they look too big, very nice watch though


----------



## GUTuna

Beautiful watch and I give kudos to any company going hand-wound right now. Unfortunately, in my opinion, it's another 100% markup for "Swiss" on the dial.


----------



## watchnatic

The blue dial looks abit darker than rendered. 
How does one go about ordering?
The pricing did hit me higher than I thought.


----------



## murrellington

A littler higher priced than I expected as well... But I'm no expert in how much everything costs. I was hoping for sub $500 but I might have to pick this up anyway.

@Vapaus, you said the kick starter price is much lower than retail will be. Is there any way you can tell us what the retail price will be?

@watchnatic, you will be able to order through the kick starter once they start the campaign. I think they said the campaign will launch in April or something like that.


----------



## watchnatic

Thanks murrellinton. 

Hoping to see more pictures. I wonder if the case back is solid or see through?


----------



## watchobs

GUTuna said:


> Beautiful watch and I give kudos to any company going hand-wound right now. Unfortunately, in my opinion, it's another 100% markup for "Swiss" on the dial.


Agreed! So many things to like about this piece, but price point is a sticking point!


----------



## Vapaus

Morning all!

Thanks for your kind words about the prototypes - I'm delighted you like them!

For those of you not on the mailing list, here are a few pictures to enjoy:

Vapaus Veli 1950 - Ice Silver:









Vapaus Veli 2050 - Deep Blue:









Vapaus Veli 1950 - Space Black:









Vapaus Veli 2050 - Slate Grey:









With regards to pricing, I appreciate that for some, the Veli will be more expensive than they hoped. For us, this was, in part, a function of the manufacturer that we chose to work with. From the outset, we have been focussed on creating a beautiful timepiece that captures the magic of the vintage watches we love and are inspired by. Having spoken with countless manufacturers from all around the World, and handled many samples, it was not until we alighted upon our Swiss manufacturer that the truly felt that we had found a partner who understood our design and could deliver the Veli as it looked in our mind's eye.

The other major factor is the high-arched sapphire crystal, which, as a component, is extremely expensive (costing nearly as much as the movement). We could, of course, have cut costs here in lots of different ways. We could have used acrylic, or mineral glass. We could have reduced the curve of the dome (reducing it even marginally would have resulted in a significant cost saving). However, when we first held the prototypes in our hands, and saw the light refract off the stunning high-arched sapphire, we knew we had made the right choice.

Our focus throughout has been not on how to make the Veli as cheap as possible, but on making the Veli as good as possible, at the fairest possible price.

I hope this gives some insight into our thinking during the manufacturing process


----------



## watchnatic

Thanks for this information. Although it is priced higher than i wished for, but if quality speaks for itself then it will definitely be worth it. Just wondering if the case back is solid or see through? And any pictures of the side profile so that we can see the high arch sapphire crystal, as well as pictures of the case back.


----------



## murrellington

Most likely a sold case back but I'm curious to see what it looks like.


----------



## hidden830726

Register my interest.

Blue look cool, and black as always, smart.

Decision to buy is one thing, which one to buy is another decision.

Anyway, personally i will prefer handwound for a watch like this.


----------



## GUTuna

Vapaus said:


> I hope this gives some insight into our thinking during the manufacturing process


I appreciate the insight. You've been very classy in your communication throughout your development and it continues. Personally, I think the issue is that I am not the target market for a Swiss watch today. I certainly would never advocate making a design as cheaply as possible, but my value perception for a watch at $50, at $500, or at $5000 almost never leads me to a Swiss watch.

But I really do not want to detract from the strong execution of a beautiful design. You've hit the nail on the head with updating yet still capturing the feel of a classic dress watch. It's excellent.


----------



## Vapaus

@GUTuna - thanks for your kind words. I just want to be open and honest with everyone about our design, manufacturing and the finished timepiece. No watch company can ever create a design (and price point) that pleases everyone. It was this realisation that gave us the strength to make some of our tougher design decisions, such as going hand-wound only.

@watchnatic - We don't have a flat-on side profile shot yet, but we have several more photo shoots lined up, so we will be sure to capture one soon. It may assist to know that the total thickness, at the apex of the sapphire dome, is 9.65mm. The case, at its thickest, is 6.85mm, so the total dome height is 2.80mm. I must say, the way it refracts light, is stunning 

@murrellington - the case-back is, indeed, solid. We felt it was much more in sympathy with the design aesthetic. However, for now, we are keeping the back as a surprise to be revealed closer to launch (you've got to let us have a few secrets!)


----------



## simon-042

Thanks for the updates here, I was heading onto this thread to ask about the thickness only to find the information already posted! 

I'm I the market for a hand-wound dress watch for daily use at work (I wear a suit nearly every day) and excepting the presence of a date this watch ticks every box for me, including supporting a new company. I can live with the date at six though, especially with a colour matched wheel, very discrete. I was looking Junghans Meister Hand Wind but this comes in significantly cheaper and with that amazing domed sapphire and a more practical crown for winding...now I just need to pick a colour and hands combo and find the cash!

Off topic for a second: why is it so hard to find a new hand wind dress watch without a date for less than £1,000?


----------



## murrellington

Vapaus, are you willing to let out the news of how much it will cost as in retail, after the kickstarter pricing?


----------



## 4236

Out of interest regarding to your brand name do you have any connections to Finland?


----------



## Imbiton

i am a buyer at 42mm case, to beautiful to make it a small case as classic as that size may be to others.


----------



## skriefal

I'm a very possible buyer at the current size. Remember -- not everybody wants big watches. Let those who don't have at least _one_ new option, rather than insisting that every new watch be big.


----------



## Vapaus

As we approach launch, I just wanted to let you all know that we now have a thread over on the Start-up Watch Company forum:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f512/vap...de-1950s-vintage-inspired-luxury-3022922.html

It summarises full details of the VAPAUS Veli, including detailed specifications and pricing, in one place. Please do come on over and say hello!


----------



## timefan44

great work guys..really digging the watch, especially the dials!


----------



## exxondus

How do i go about ordering one?


----------



## Bradjhomes

exxondus said:


> How do i go about ordering one?


See the other thread linked to above and wait for the imminent Kickstarter campaign.


----------



## R2rs

Nice watches, however I think the hands are too bulky for such overall design of watch!


----------



## Brey17

Hi Vapaus team,

Not to rush a beautiful watch here, but I am anxious to add this to my collection! Will you please give us an update?

Some of us are freaking out here!

Regards,
Brian


----------



## Vapaus

Brey17 said:


> Hi Vapaus team,
> 
> Not to rush a beautiful watch here, but I am anxious to add this to my collection! Will you please give us an update?
> 
> Some of us are freaking out here!
> 
> Regards,
> Brian


Hi Brian,

Thanks for your continued support, we really appreciate it.

We have been flat out preparing for launch, as I'm sure you can imagine! We have an update going out to our mailing list tonight which will explain what we've been working on and provide the schedule for the KickStarter launch


----------



## svetoslav

I discovered about your watch project just yesterday and obviously have missed the latest update from two days ago. I am now in the mailing list, could I get the KickStarter launch schedule too, please?


----------



## Bradjhomes

svetoslav said:


> I discovered about your watch project just yesterday and obviously have missed the latest update from two days ago. I am now in the mailing list, could I get the KickStarter launch schedule too, please?


I think the email said the Kickstarter will begin in the first week in June.


----------



## svetoslav

Thank you very much. I'll be checking frequently.


----------



## Bradjhomes

svetoslav said:


> Thank you very much. I'll be checking frequently.


I fully anticipate there being further announcement with the exact dates nearer the time (I hope so anyway!)


----------



## Vapaus

Indeed!

We will be sharing the exact launch date and time in due course, as we have quite a few folks keen to grab a 1st edition model and we want to ensure that this is handled fairly.

We're shooting some video this week, so hopefully we will be able to share some great 'teaser' footage in the next couple of weeks, prior to the full launch.



Bradjhomes said:


> I fully anticipate there being further announcement with the exact dates nearer the time (I hope so anyway!)


----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe

nice mid century modern look


----------



## Vapaus

Morning chaps,

We're getting close to finalising the editing process for our KickStarter video. We've also lined up some reviews with some major watch blogs, which is really exciting 

Also wanted to share some new photos with you - let me know what you think!

VAPAUS Veli 2050 - Deep Blue



















VAPAUS Veli 1950 - Space Black



















VAPAUS Veli 2050 - Slate Grey



















VAPAUS Veli 1950 - Ice Silver


----------



## dspt

I especially liked the deep sunburst on the renders. I'm a bit upset it's not that pronounced on the RL photos. But still very beautiful watches, my favorite at the moment is Slate Grey


----------



## spence4101

Very nice, reminds me of some vintage Oris watches I have, love the domed crystal.


----------



## Vapaus

Morning all,

Just a little update for those of you that have been following the development of our first watch, the VAPAUS Veli (some of you for as long as 17 months!) - we are now just 2 days (15 July) away from launch!

I also wanted to let you know that we have reduced our launch prices. This price drop is fuelled by the collapse in the British Pound following the referendum to leave the European Union. The Pound is at the lowest rate it has been against the dollar in 31 years. For those of you shopping in dollars (or many other major currencies, including the Euro), the timing of our launch could not be more favourable! For those shopping in Pounds, we have maintained the prices (well, in fact, the launch edition is £50 cheaper at £499) as previously indicated:

•	Numbered 1st Editions (10 of each model): £550 / $720 / EUR 649
•	Early Bird Launch Edition: £499 / $655 / EUR 589

&#8230; and because no post is complete without some watch photos, here are some product shots and wrist shots!


----------



## R2rs

Blue sunburst dial with classic hands looks awesome!

Would gladly order one for competitive price!


----------



## Vapaus

We shared a KickStarter teaser video with our mailing list last night. Thought you chaps may like to check it out:

174567244


----------



## Vapaus

Just wanted to let you all know that we are live on KickStarter!

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...-inspired-luxury-hand-wound-swiss/description

We managed £20,000 in the first 20 minutes, so a very strong start! However, there is a long way to go yet


----------



## Paridin

Congratulations for the launch ! It's going on the right way !


----------



## Sxgt

Originally I liked the blue dial, but on the RL photos .. The ice silver is a stunner.


----------



## Wil_Hof

Vapaus, your collection looks really good! The blue sunburst is amazing. Congrats to a successful KS campaign!


----------

